# Control unleashed (improving focus)



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy is 10.5 months now and his focus is lacking when we are out and about (and in our new agility class). He gets easily distracted, especially by other dogs.

I know some of this is his age, but I want to work on it to make sure lack of focus doesn't become a long term habit!

So in my research, I came across the book Control Unleashed. Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®, The Book Has anyone heard of it/ read it?

And outside of the book, does anyone have any recommendations for how I can improve his focus on me?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I ordered that book a few months ago because an obedience friend had recommended it, and I love it. I like it because she offers a nice range of exercises you can do to improve focus and relaxation in a stimulating environment, not just one thing. I recommended it to my sister for help with a reactive foster (Aussie), but she is also finding some useful tips for her own boy in agility.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I ordered that book a few months ago because an obedience friend had recommended it, and I love it. I like it because she offers a nice range of exercises you can do to improve focus and relaxation in a stimulating environment, not just one thing. I recommended it to my sister for help with a reactive foster (Aussie), but she is also finding some useful tips for her own boy in agility.


Hmm, that's good you liked it! I think it might be just what I need. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Hmm, that's good you liked it! I think it might be just what I need. Where did you order it from?


I ordered mine from Max200 because I was getting a dumbbell at the same time. They were really helpful about helping me select the right size and type dumbbell.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've only heard very good reports on the book from a huge range of trainers I like and respect, so I'd go for it!!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco had the attention span of a butterfly when he was that age ... I did a couple of things to keep him at least checking in with me. First was recalls ALL the time, with lots of treats for coming when called. Recalls in the house, recalls on the leash (it's the principle not the distance :smile, recalls in the park, recalls at the vet's office, etc. Second thing was that when we went to play in the park, I always took two or three toys. I'd start him out playing with the least desirable one, like a tennis ball, and when he started losing interest in the ball (and me), I'd bring out a new toy. He never knew what exciting thing I might have in my pocket. We'd also do 2-minute training sessions in the park, with lots of treats, again to keep him interested in checking in with me.

Good luck! It can be a trying age.


----------

